# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  Pomoc siromasnim majkama koje prose

## AmaranthQuinoia

Molim da administrator stavi post na pravo mjesto,ako vec postoji, ja nisam uspjela pronaci. Dakle,svaki dan se susrecem sa dvije-tri zene koje prose sa malom djecom tu u kvartu gdje zivim. Danas je bila jedna sa bebom od 4 mjeseca. Ona sjedi na podu i doji svoju blijedu bebu. Naravno da sam joj ostavila par kuna i kupila voca. Svaki puta im nesto ostavim. Zanima me postoji li u rodi opcija da se takve mame mogu tamo javiti za neku pomoc. Znam da imate razmjenu/prodaju djecijih stvari,ali postoji li i poklanjanje za one kojima treba.
Postala sam jako osjetljiva na siromasne majke koje svom djetetu ne mogu ponuditi ni posten obrok (ova ima i jedno starije dijete). Ja joj mogu svaki dan ostaviti koju kunu i pokoji komad odjece,ali mislim da njima treba organizirana pomoc. Kome da se obratim? Sumnjam da te zene imaju internet i da se mogu same informirati.

----------


## Diana72

Bila je već tema na kojoj se raspravljalo o tome, mislim da je bila riječ o ženama koje prose na području Zagreba. Nekolicina je stvarno socijalno ugrožena ali ima ih dosta koje to rade samo da bi zaradile, a pritom koriste djecu da izvuku što više novca od osoba poput tebe , koje su osjetljive i suosjećajne.

----------


## spajalica

AmaranthQuinoia udruga Roda nema koliko je meni poznato niti jedan program koji se bavi roditeljima i dijecom losijeg imovisnokog stanja. 
Ne vidim nigdje od kud si, da bi mogli uputiti te na mjesta na koja pruzaju takvu pomoc, ali mislim da crveni kriz i karitas ima u svim gradovima. 
takodjer mislim da imaju od centra za socijalnu skrb takodjer imaju neke oblike pomoci, no s njima nisam bas upoznata.

----------


## lidać2

nazalost kako je diana navela stvarno je vrlo malo onih koji zaista nemaju...
a puno onih koji iskoristavaju tu malenu djecicu da izazovu suosjecanje ljudi...

ako nisi primjetila vecinom su tu male bebe skoro tek rodene a one najvise izazivaju milost...
rijetko kada ce se vidjeti da mama prosi sa malo vecom djecom...
to mi je tako zalosno i tuzno...

sirila se jednom jedno pismo po fejsu ...o mamama koje prose s bebama,kako bebe uvjek spavaju,uvjek su mirne,uvjek su skoro.pa.jedva zive...a to je zbilja cudno da stalno sute...pa se pislao kako ih nazalost stave pod razne droge i preparate  da budu sto duzne mirne i tihe...jako ,jako tuzno...

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

pa ne bih bas tako generalizirala. Mislim da je ipak veca korist pomoci im (cak i ako varaju),nego uskratiti pomoc,jer nece se oni obogatiti od koje kile kruha,komada voca ili poklonjene pelene,nit cu ja osiromasit od davanja istog. Ova zena koju sam vidjela je dojila svoju bebu,pa vjerujem da je njezina. Razmisljam kako mi je bilo (i jos uvijek je) bitno hraniti se zdravo i raznoliko tijekom dojenja i zaboli me srce kad znam da ta zena i to dijete vjerojatno imaju slabu i nezdravu ishranu,a mi ostali koji nismo u toj situaciji prebiremo po namirnicama i ne znamo bi li jeli amaranth,jecam ili pak proso,dok je ona vjerojatno sretna ako ima koru kruha. A da ne govorim o toj djeci. Tesko da vide voca i ribe dok mi na redovnoj razini bacamo ostatke hrane (ovo govorim za sebe i ljude koje poznajem). Ne znam,volila bih pomoci,a ne znam kako. Spomenut cu joj crveni kriz. 
Ako se jos netko sjeti necega,neka spomene.
Ja zivim na jarunu,a te zene sam srela na jarunskom placu.

----------


## pikula

stani i popričaj s njima. saslušaj što im najviše treba i uputi ih gdje mogu potražiti redovitu  pomoć. Ponekad se radi o osobnoj tragediji i sama činjenica da netko pita što se dogodilo može pomoći da se osoba sabere i ode na mup, czss ili sl. Jednom je žena rekla da čekaju neku pomoć/posao i da će za par dana sve biti ok, ali da trenutno nema ništa u stanu pa sam joj dala deke za piknik iz gepeka. Neki se već na samo obraćanje uzvrpolje ogledavaju i uskoro zbrišu, o takvima je najbolje obavijestiti policiju ili hrabri telefon da se pokuša pomoći djeci. CZSS je obavezan reagirati.

----------


## Diana72

Ja sam upravo u situaciji da ne mogu ni darovati nešto a kamoli baciti. Neki dan su mi došli isključiti struju, jedva ih nagovorila da puste još 15 dana, pa da se nekako snađem i platim. Prije par dana na vratima mi je bila žena koja je prosila, mlada, oko 25-30 godina, lijepo obučena, u novoj zimskoj jakni (ja nosim 20 godina staru jaknu sa potrganim patentom i jednu koju sam naslijedila od mame). Pitala me ako imam što za djecu, vidjela je da imam bebu, pa išla na suosjećajnost, kao bit će mi žao nje, jer i sama imam malu djecu. Jedna ju je susjeda u zgradi pitala da joj zauzvrat počisti stan, dotična je pobjegla bez riječi.
Mogla bih i ja ići prositi, ali znam što bi mi ljudi rekli "mlada si i zdrava, odi raditi", pa ne idem, nego tražim posao i radim bilo šta , što nađem.

----------


## dalmatinka

Ovo je izrazito osjetljivo vrijeme jer malo tko ima .
Pa tako ako već pomažem ( a ni sama nemam viška) onda pomažem ljudima s imenom i prezimenom čiju životnu priču znam.
Na slijepo više ne , nemam se čime razbacivati , a i ispalo je da sam par puta dala onima koji imaju više od mene.

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> Ja sam upravo u situaciji da ne mogu ni darovati nešto a kamoli baciti. Neki dan su mi došli isključiti struju, jedva ih nagovorila da puste još 15 dana, pa da se nekako snađem i platim. Prije par dana na vratima mi je bila žena koja je prosila, mlada, oko 25-30 godina, lijepo obučena, u novoj zimskoj jakni (ja nosim 20 godina staru jaknu sa potrganim patentom i jednu koju sam naslijedila od mame). Pitala me ako imam što za djecu, vidjela je da imam bebu, pa išla na suosjećajnost, kao bit će mi žao nje, jer i sama imam malu djecu. Jedna ju je susjeda u zgradi pitala da joj zauzvrat počisti stan, dotična je pobjegla bez riječi.
> Mogla bih i ja ići prositi, ali znam što bi mi ljudi rekli "mlada si i zdrava, odi raditi", pa ne idem, nego tražim posao i radim bilo šta , što nađem.


Apsolutno razumijem tvoj stav i znam da je tesko. Ja osobno mogu pomoci tu i tamo i zapravo sam ovo i napisala u tom stilu-tko moze,pomaze. Uvijek si mislim-tko zna sto se toj zeni u zivotu dogodilo i tko zna sto se meni jednog dana moze. A najvise od svega,ne mogu proci pored djeteta koje je gladno dok svom idem kupiti voca i ribe.

----------

